# Mein neuestes Projekt



## toschbaer (17. Dez. 2007)

Hallo allerseits,
obwohl ich ( Friedhelm) seit ca. 25 Jahren einen Teich besitze (den ich bisher 4x umbaute), habe ich in diesem Forum sehr viel über Technik, Fische usw. dazu gelernt. Eure tipps und Ratschläge waren / sind sehr inspirierend und hilfreich!
Meine Frau, unsere Zwillinge und ich beschlossen im September (will heißen: da hatte ich sie alle überzeugt  ) einen neuen Teich zu "erschaffen", weil ich den "Alten" mit bisher 18.000 l Volumen + 1.200 l Nebenteich + 1.000 l Filter in den nächsten Jahren vergrößern werde, um daraus einen Schwimmteich zu bauen!!!
Also bestellte ich einen Bagger; dann die Feinarbeiten, das Vlies und die Kautschuk-Folie eingelegt, sowie 4 Profilkränze gestaltet. Diese ergeben verschiedene Wassertiefen und *halten* die eingebrachten Steine.
Den Filter habe ich aus Kostengründen *in* den Teich gemauert. Er hat 4 Kammern und ein Volumen von ca. 3.400 Litern. Bestückt wurde der Filter mit ca. 200 l Filterschaumplatten, 200 l Lava-Gestein und 1.500 l klei geschnittenen *Jalousien* (*erspart z.B. die wesentlich 
teureren Biobälle *).
Den Skimmer habe ich *östlich* in den Teich platziert, um den meist aus westlicher Richtung wehenden *Wind auszunutzen* (er treibt dann schon z.B. die auf der Oberfläche schwimmenden Blätter in den Skimmer!).
Bis jetzt habe ich ca. 14 Tonnen Steine in den Teich gelegt und ca. 35.000 l Wasser aus dem daneben liegenden Brunnen gepumpt.
Aus den noch übrigen 35 qm Folie, soll im Frühjahr noch ein Pflanzfilter und ein Hälterungsbecken entstehen.
30 verschiedene Pflanzensorten habe ich bisher eingesetzt - Tendenz steigend!! 
Um den Teich herum werde ich - so es das Wetter zulässt - in den nächsten Wochen noch einiges bewegen!

Ich warte (und ihr wahrscheinlich ebenso) wie verrückt auf den Frühling!! :crazy

M f G

Friedhelm


----------



## jochen (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mein neuestes Projekt*

Hallo Friedhelm,

Keine schlechte Arbeit...

(Bilder dazu stehen in seinen Album)

bei so vielen Helfern gab es bestimmt ne prima Einweihungsfeier... 

Viel Spaß noch beim Buddeln rund um den Teich...


----------



## toschbaer (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuestes Projekt*

Hallo,
es geht weiter mit dem Teich!!
Foto 
Das erste Beet mit Pflanzen und Zwiebeln ist fertig!!

Mit dem Pflanzenkies-Filterteich komme ich auch voran!! (Wobei das Wetter dann doch öfter einen Strich durch meine Rechnung macht :? )

Foto  

So soll er aufgebaut sein
Foto  

*Aber* was mache ich zwischen Jalousien und Kies????
Vielleicht Vlies?? HMMMMM! Weiß jemand eine Lösung?

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuestes Projekt*

Hallo,
und wieder geht es weiter!
Der Pflanzen- Kiesfilter ist fertig und er funktioniert super!!
Gleich daneben das Behandlungs- und Hälterungsbecken.

 

Ich habe 3 Fische im Teich,eine __ Goldorfe (die ist aus meinem anderen Teich und schwamm direkt in den Kescher (ok: der ist 1m x 1m x 1m))
eine Regenbogen- und Bachforelle (kein Stress: der Teich ist belüftet, hat Frischwasserzulauf und die Wasserwerte sind ) 
Super wird es, wenn ich die Fische füttere (Regenwürmer)
 die Goldorfe ist einfach zu langsam 
Ach so,
mein Moorbeet macht auch Fortschritte 

 

Es ist nur sehr schwierig an Weißtorf heranzukommen!!! 
(Ich glaub' den muss ich noch selbst stechen)  

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuestes Projekt*

Hallo,
es geht voran!!
Ein paar Bilder vom Zustand des Teiches
Die Sumpfzone             Foto 


Das Moorbeet        Foto 


Teichbilder       Foto 

 

und dann noch das neuste Mitglied im Teich
 

Ein Waxdick-__ Sterlet Hybride ????
Oder Waxdick-Sternhausen-Sterlet:? :? 


L G

Friedhelm


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuestes Projekt*

Hallo Friedhelm.

Man sieht... es wird. 

Aber sag mal, wie hast Du denn den Übergang zwischen Teich und "Sumpfzone" gemacht? 
Letztere enthält, den Bildern nach zu urteilen, nährstoffreiches Substrat, oder?


----------



## toschbaer (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuestes Projekt*

Hi Annett,

Aber sag mal, wie hast Du denn den Übergang zwischen Teich und "Sumpfzone" gemacht? 
Letztere enthält, den Bildern nach zu urteilen, nährstoffreiches Substrat, oder? 


Da der Teich immer bis zum Anschlag gefüllt ist, (es wird alle 5 Stunden Wasser aus dem Brunnen nachgefüllt ca 3.000 L Wasser)
fließt immer ein bißchen in das Sumpfbeet,  
 95% Wasser fließt in das Moorbeet und dann in den alten Teich.

An Substrat habe ich dort Lehm und Sand und hmmmmmmmmmmm
Graberde weil es besser aussieht:beeten (bitte nicht weitersagen)
Gepflanzt habe ich dort : Segen, __ Moos, Vergißmeinnicht, __ Günsel


----------



## toschbaer (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuestes Projekt*

Hallo,
nun ist der Teich vom Anfang bis jetzt ein 1/2 Jahr alt!


Hier ein paar Bilder  Foto   die Inseln


 Bepflanzt mit Wurz, __ Brunnenkresse, Eiche, Bambus, Gauklerblume                   Foto 

 Unter der Insel ist ein Unterwasserstrahler (50W) Foto 

1 Bild von der anderen Seite 
Foto 

Im Vordergrund der Pflanzen-Kies-Filterteich, 
daneben das 300l Hälterungsbecken mit 3 Neuzugängen (Goshiki,Showa und ein Hi Utsuri) mit Heizstab (16° warmes Waser) und einem Aquariumfilter (1.200 l/h)       Foto 
der Wassereinlaufschacht vom Filter und der Rückspülschacht sind  zu sehen.

Die Fische   Foto  

Der Reiherschreck mit einer Hand :evil Foto 
Schau mal, Uli: der Galgen   (es gibt ihn) oder   vielleicht Steinkreis  
Du warst nie und nimmer gemeint, sondern......

Eine Teichaufnahme vom Dach aus  Foto 


So, ich habe fertig!!!!


Wer glaubt das????
Schwimmteich  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (25. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
auch hier bei uns geht es immer weiter mit dem Teichvirus,
Der oben beschriebene Teich hat sich natürlich auch ein wenig geändert https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/_dsc3818-jpg.132563/
Luftheber- Rieselfilter- Teichraum mit IH-der Bodenpflanzenfilter wurde auch schon umgebaut usw.
Die Fische https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/_dsc4473-jpg.138509/
und Krebse https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/_dsc3373-jpg.138505/
entwickeln sich prächtig.
Den Krebsen geht es so gut dass sie jetzt einen zusätzlichen Teich bekommen und dieser ist am letzten Wochenende ausgebaggert worden        Bäume wurden gleich wieder mit eingepflanzt

und der Pool hinterm Kaltraum wurde nochmals vergrößert, 

Ja, mein alter Teich muss wieder mal warten, ob gleich alle Teichsachen wie Folie- Filter- Isolierplatten- Rohre Luftheberohr(2,50x50) Filtermedien usw vorhanden sind.


----------



## Andre 69 (25. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm
Wieso iss'n dat bei dir so naggisch ? 
  --------->>>2Tage später  wo iss'n der Teich hin ?
Oder bist jetzt Großgrundbesitzer ? Hast die Wiese hinter'm Haus gekauft ?


----------



## Nightcrawler (25. Apr. 2016)

Das ist wohl eher die Perspektive, oder?


----------



## toschbaer (25. Apr. 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm
> Wieso iss'n dat bei dir so naggisch ?
> Anhang anzeigen 162141 --------->>>2Tage späterAnhang anzeigen 162142 wo iss'n der Teich hin ?
> Oder bist jetzt Großgrundbesitzer ? Hast die Wiese hinter'm Haus gekauft ?



Hallo Andre,
naggisch = nakkelich

2Tage später - sind wohl ein paar Wochen mehr und gedüngt wird auch mit 

Ja, Platz ist vorhanden 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2016)

Friedhelm, 
dass ist doch nicht das Loch welches du sowieso schon hinter dem Haus hast und wo du deinem zweiten Tech geplant hast oder doch.


toschbaer schrieb:


> Den Krebsen geht es so gut dass sie jetzt einen zusätzlichen Teich bekommen und dieser ist am letzten Wochenende ausgebaggert wordenAnhang anzeigen 162130 Anhang anzeigen 162133
> 
> und der Pool hinterm Kaltraum wurde nochmals vergrößert,Anhang anzeigen 162138


----------



## toschbaer (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,






Dies Loch (Gießwasser) ist hinter dem Kaltraum und ist jetzt mit Folie ausgekleidet.
Sollten ja erst 3 IBC hinein, die ich noch stehen hab, aber mit Folie hab ich mehr Wasser
Der "Alte Teich" ist im Hintergrund und wartet auf seine Reaktivierung.

Am Wochenende haben wir den Teich in Form gebracht.     

Und noch etwas gelbes 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm, krempelst Du grad den ganzen Garten auf Links?


----------



## toschbaer (16. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Christine und Hubert,
alles klar bei Euch? Ich hoffe, gesund und munter!?
Hier wird nur umgestaltet

Das erste Wasser läuft und nächste Woche wird der Teich bepflanzt , besetzt und außen um den Teich und die Kante wird noch geklebt.
Für Bewegung im Wasser sind 2 Luftheber, diese betreiben 3 Bodenabläufe und 2 Skimmer.
Gefiltert wird mit 300l Hel x, Weelys 50l,Chips50l , Bio Cera max100l, 100l  Bio Crystal, verschiedene Japanmatten und einem durchflutenden Bodenpflanzenfilter mit 2000l Lava 

Der Hügel hinter dem Teich ist bepflanzt und wird noch bestückt mit einem Ornament; ganz so groß wie dieses   wird es nicht.

Die schönste Zeit (das bunte Erwachen hat begonnen). Der untere Garten ist fast fertig   

Die Steine wurden neu gesetzt und ein paar neue Rosen kamen dazu 

Gleich wird wieder geschnibbelt - die Bonsai wollen aus ihrem Winterquartier 

So bis bald und noch schöne Ostern!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
mit der Entwicklung des neuen Teiches bin ich zufrieden.
Das Wasser wurde nochmal getauscht und nochmal 1 Luftheber mehr installiert.
Dabei wurde auch gleich der andere Teich gesäubert und 40 Krebse aussortiert, welche in den neuen Teich wanderten.
Dazu ca.15m³ Wasser und einiges Substrat und Pflanzen, noch 1000sende von Wasserasseln, 10kg Tonmineralien und 100kg Zeolith.
Somit war das Wasser bereit für den Besatz von 9 Koi ( 8 Tosai und 1 Nisai) 4-5 werden noch folgen.
Ein kleines Teehaus wurde auch gefertigt, und das letzte Teehaus ist in Arbeit  
 

Eine neue Birkeninsel wurde platziert, denn der grüne Deckel sah nicht so prickelnd aus 

Gebadet wurde natürlich auch schon, es wurde leider kein Foto erstellt

  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (4. Juni 2017)

Friedhelm ganz toll geworden.

Den Bauplan für das Teehaus kannste mal Mathias schicken damit er im Winter was zu tun hat und für mich ne Bastelanleitung für Bonsai.

Viel Spaß und LG Heike


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2017)

Wenn du noch ein paar Pflanzen brauchst musst du vorbei kommen.
Und ich werde mir demnächst mal dein Werk anschauen.


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2017)

Da hat sich ja mächtig was getan


----------



## toschbaer (14. Jan. 2018)

Hallo
und ein gutes und zufriedenes Teichjahr!
Ja, Heike,
würde euch gerne einen Bauplan schicken; das habe ich zuvor gebaut https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/482133/
Du warst doch auch beim TT bei Nicole !? Dort habe ich einen kleinen Bonsaikurs gegeben
Wenn Du noch Bonsai haben möchtest - ich hätte noch ein paar richtig gute Bonsai fürn schmalen Taler.
Ihr seid aber immer eingeladen, wenn Ihr in der Nähe seid! Ihr habt doch noch die Adresse?
Noch schöne grüße an Mathias!

Und Torsten,
hab ich Dich verpasst?
Deine Pflanzen machen sich gut!, und Deine Goldelritzen sind ein wahres Vermehrungswunder 
Habe auch schon einige 100 weitergegeben
Danke nochmal Torsten und noch schöne Grüße an die Familie

Hallo Christine,
ja so ein Garten wächst und wenn "mann" sonst nichts zu tun hat
und LG an Hubert

Am Teich 3 wurde auch weitergebaut;
die Pflanzen wurden gesetzt und natürlich gedüngt (10kg Algenmehl)
Dadurch sind wohl auch die Fadenalgen gekommen  und somit war das Wasser immer glasklar.
Das Wasser wurde getestet und ist top ( Wasserplanscher: ich habe 14 Reagenzien und kann 3 Stellen hinter dem , messen)
Den Fischen geht es gut und haben nicht rum gezickt; konnte auch gleich weiterfüttern und füttere auch jetzt bei 7°


Hier einige           
           

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
nach 2 Jahre mal wieder ein update.
eine wunderbare Entwicklung der Wasserpflanzen und der Bäume,Büsche und....      
Der Hügel ist mitlerweile anders bepflanzt, da sich das Frauenhaargras nicht durchsetzen konnte. Dort blühen jetzt Sukkulenten, sowie gelbe und rote __ Bodendecker.
          
 Die Unterwasserpflanzen und auch die Seitenbepflanzung wuchern und gedeihen, obgleich ich schon 3x in diesem Jahr ausgedünnt habe!
Das Unterwasserleben ist trotz Koi sehr vielfältig.Nicht nur dass 100-te von kleinen Fröschen sich gut entwickeln, so viee __ Libellen und andere Insekten wie zur Zeit
habe ich noch nicht im Garten gehabt. Selbst Teichmölche habe ich schon in diesem Teich gesichtet ;haben sich wohl aus dem unteren Naturteich verlaufen..
          

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------

